

Show HN: My weekend project, del.icio.us for github projects - gfalcao
http://octomarks.io/?fromhn=1

======
ttdan
Cool idea. I noticed it pulled in my star'ed repos as bookmarks will it
continue to add new starred repos as octomarks or does that import only happen
once?

I'm a little confused as to what I would use the octomarks bookmarklet for
compared to just using the github star feature.

~~~
davefp
This is my concern too. There's no mention of starred repos anywhere (that I
could see) but lo and behold they're added to my bookmarks.

This is great, and I'd much prefer to simply star projects and have them
appear than use a bookmarklet if possible.

------
sluu99
first thing i noticed: "log in" vs "sign in". looks great tho!

